# Prestressed prefabricated wall design



## Mike (Feb 20, 2007)

Would you guys guide me find a book or manual which would help me design a prestressed prefab wall? Any help is appreciated. tried some prestressed concrete books like by Nawi but of no help.

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 26, 2007)

Mike:

I hardly ever do prestressed design so I can't point you to a definite reference, but have you tried the Precast Concrete Institutue (PCI)

http://www.pci.org/intro.cfm

I'll bet they have some good stuff for you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks MA. I have their design hand book.

Thank you, again.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 27, 2007)

Mike said:


> Would you guys guide me find a book or manual which would help me design a prestressed prefab wall? Any help is appreciated. tried some prestressed concrete books like by Nawi but of no help.
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike.


Anytime.

Did you search the PCI site? They issue a lot of supplemental and more specific design guides. You might find something more detailed than what's presented in the Design Handbook.

good luck


----------



## Mike (Feb 27, 2007)

MA_PE said:


> Anytime.
> Did you search the PCI site? They issue a lot of supplemental and more specific design guides. You might find something more detailed than what's presented in the Design Handbook.
> 
> good luck



Yeah, I searched but found nothing of much help.

Thanks.


----------



## engchck4 (Mar 5, 2007)

I design precast for a living - what are you looking to do?


----------

